# My Little Pony Corrals Unlikely Fanboys Known as ?Bronies?



## makeoutparadise (Jun 27, 2011)

> Each day, out-of-work computer programmer Luke Allen self-medicates by watching animated ponies have magical adventures.
> 
> The 32-year-old, who lives in Albuquerque, New Mexico, loves his daily fix of My Little Pony Friendship Is Magic, and he?s not alone. He?s part of a growing group of ?bronies? (?bro ponies?) ? men who are fans of a TV show largely intended for a much younger audience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Avix (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah; to be honest I've seen a few of these types on the net. Pretty creepy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 27, 2011)

Avix said:


> Yeah; to be honest I've seen a few of these types on the net. Pretty creepy.



Space cowboy is creepy?!


----------



## martryn (Jun 27, 2011)

Didn't think they were legit fans when I first discovered them about a month or two ago.  Within the week I knew something was up, though.  I've not seen the show, personally.  Am intrigued.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Psycho (Jun 27, 2011)

and i thought this was a phenomena exclusive to NF...


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]c7FLpTAt5c4[/YOUTUBE]

Bow down


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

This is certainly intriguing. I haven't seen the series but if Space Cowboy has a full set of them, then it must be good.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2011)

> They also risk life, limb and being trolled to death on the /co/ board to fawn over a small gaggle of ponies with names like Twilight Sparkle, Fluttershy and Rainbow Dash.



Not even relevant


----------



## Spirit (Jun 27, 2011)

My little poonyyyyyyyyy~!  

I'd join them if it were carebears.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

The senior critic of The Onion's A.V. CLUB (where they're actually being serious) thinks it's a damn good cartoon. If the show can impress someone with his standards, then you just might like it.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 27, 2011)

MLP FiM>you.


----------



## zuul (Jun 27, 2011)

Find it quite adorable.

Rainbow dash is a charisma ball.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh forgot pic sorry


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Oh forgot pic sorry



Yeah, I've read that article before. I have no idea why everyone hates bronies so much, faux news even tried to tell people that bronies don't go to work and sit home all day getting disability benefits because they just want to watch MLP 24/7 

I shit you not:

[YOUTUBE]fqEDIFfy4Yg[/YOUTUBE]



Bronies will stand united to love and tolerate the shit out of any haters.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 27, 2011)

they're prolly more like this anyway


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Oh forgot pic sorry



Pinkie Pie and Applejack. Talk about some good taste.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 27, 2011)

Psycho said:


> and i thought this was a phenomena exclusive to NF...



Well, considering how big and diverse NF itself is, ya could look at any fad/trend/mindset that becomes "widespread / popular" on NF as an indicator of how net-wide it is.

Though yeh.. have never seen a single episode of it, not planning on it, either.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Though yeh.. have never seen a single episode of it, not planning on it, either.



You're just scared because you know you'll like it


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 27, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> You're just scared because you know you'll like it



Thats a possibility, since ive liked a fair bit of cartoons in the past (that arnt anime). But unless i happen to run into an attractive girl who's main/only requirement to date her is watching this show, its still a good bet that i'll never see it 


Besides, becoming known as a "bronie" just dosnt sit well w/ me


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DLTZctTG6cE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## impersonal (Jun 27, 2011)

Meh. Watched the first episode. Hardly made it to the end despite my best efforts.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Meh. Watched the first episode. Hardly made it to the end despite my best efforts.



Watch moar, it only gets better.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, the first two episodes are 'plot' and kind of meh, start on episode 3. ;3


----------



## Spirit (Jun 27, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Oh forgot pic sorry



Why do they always..am I the only one who thinks he looks creepy?

Can't these things be associated with someone who looks like this for a change?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 27, 2011)

Spirit said:


> Why do they always..am I the only one who thinks he looks creepy?
> 
> Can't these things be associated with someone who looks like this for a change?



I doubt we'll ever see a celeb embrace stuff like this. It could hurt their image, and thats what they make their living with. So this guy could be the biggest "bronie" on the planet, but we'll never hear a word about it. At least not if he can help it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 27, 2011)

Meh, my mind's still too stuck on mo? girls to give a crap.


----------



## Spirit (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> I doubt we'll ever see a celeb embrace stuff like this. It could hurt their image, and thats what they make their living with. So this guy could be the biggest "bronie" on the planet, but we'll never hear a word about it. At least not if he can help it



Well he doesn't have to be a hollywood superstar but point is isn't there urmm a bronie who doesn't look like he's gonna shapeshift into a pedobear next full moon?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> I doubt we'll ever see a celeb embrace stuff like this. It could hurt their image, and thats what they make their living with. So this guy could be the biggest "bronie" on the planet, but we'll never hear a word about it. At least not if he can help it


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 27, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Meh, my mind's still too stuck on mo? girls to give a crap.


----------



## Spirit (Jun 27, 2011)

oh oh


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 27, 2011)

And its lady gaga.. that dosnt prove your point, im afraid


----------



## Psych (Jun 27, 2011)

XD.

I don't know if I should find this news to be creepy or funny.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> You're just scared because you know you'll like it



I want you to know that I'm judging the fuck out of you right now.

Also, Fox News isn't all negativity.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Meh, my mind's still too stuck on mo? girls to give a crap.



Even horseporn is less creepy than lolicon


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob said:


> I want you to know that I'm judging the fuck out of you right now.



I'm gonna come to your house and tolerate your opinion!


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 27, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I'm gonna come to your house and tolerate your opinion!



And to let him know that Friendship is Magic!


----------



## hammer (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVGI6mhfJyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

Watched 1st and 2nd episode. So far they are decent. Will need to watch moar to say for sure.


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2011)

This show can suck a giant horse cock. Same with you bronies. COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2011)

I didn't even watch the show yet...Is it that good??


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I didn't even watch the show yet...Is it that good??



Yes, watching it will make change the way you look at reality.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Yes, watching it will make change the way you look at reality.



It's like LSD without the job-losing-after-test aftermath.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 27, 2011)

meh, I wish ppg comes out with new episodes, but thats never gunna happen...
The ponies remind me of those girls on winx club, they have horse legs.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Uhm....it's PPG with ponies.  Nostalgia + good animation == sold.  This shouldn't be a story and is just reinforcing guys gotta be manly, by giving fans a creepy nickname.  Moving on.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 27, 2011)

I've watched 2 episodes on youtube, I just don't understand it.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> I've watched 2 episodes on youtube, I just don't understand it.



Jews are allergic to rainbows and magic friendship.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 27, 2011)

People over 12 who watch this shit should seriously consider if there?s something horribly wrong with their mentality.

I'm looking at you Razgriez.


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> People over 12 who watch this shit should seriously consider if there?s something *horribly wrong with their mentality*.
> 
> I'm looking at you Razgriez.



Again we steep ourselves in irony.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuck the haters.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 27, 2011)

i kinda like the style after watching the first ep. I just want to fanart for nightmare, fuck the other ponies.
thats because she looks like a pokemon bro


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

The show is just too manly for some people to handle. That's why girls and closet homosexuals tend to not like it.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 27, 2011)

Darklyre said:


> Fuck the haters.



that image and your sig together mad me lol


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 27, 2011)

Mael said:


> Again we steep ourselves in irony.



What are you saying? I was being polite but now you’re just trolling. Why are you rushing to defend these weirdo's?


----------



## hammer (Jun 27, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> What are saying? I was being polite but now you?re just trolling. Why are you rushing to defend these weirdo's?



there is nothign polite in the wordss something fuckign wrong with your mentality

can you think of anythign else to say or do you say that for everything you do not agree with.


----------



## Juno (Jun 27, 2011)

I spent my childhood trying to escape the borg-like hivemind of the My Little Pony cliques. Now I have to endure it all over again.

How could you?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> there is nothign polite in the wordss something fuckign wrong with your mentality
> 
> can you think of anythign else to say or do you say that for everything you do not agree with.



I'd have to disagree, I never said 'fuckign' or even 'fucking'.


----------



## hammer (Jun 27, 2011)

tomato tomato its still rude however you said it


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Juno said:


> I spent my childhood trying to escape the borg-like hivemind of the My Little Pony cliques. Now I have to endure it all over again.
> 
> How could you?


Such a shame that they take crap from our childhood and steep it in actual quality.  Causes such internal conflicts, I know.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 27, 2011)

Bill Clinton is an honerary bronie


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 27, 2011)

: well its not hurtin anyone. let them have their fun.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> People over 12 who watch this shit should seriously consider if there’s something horribly wrong with their mentality.






menstrual_flow said:


> People over 20 who play video games should seriously consider if there’s something horribly wrong with their mentality.




Oh! Oh! Is this a game?? YAY!  I want to play too! Let's see... mhhh... ah, I know!

"People over 15 who post on an Anime forum should seriously consider if there’s something horribly wrong with their mentality."

:33 Do I get cake?

Oh wait, I was supposed to go over a thread with that theme, right? Awww...bugger.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 27, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Oh! Oh! Is this a game?? YAY!  I want to play too! Let's see... mhhh... ah, I know!
> 
> "People over 15 who post on an Anime forum should seriously consider if there’s something horribly wrong with their mentality."
> 
> ...



You're doing eet wrong.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 27, 2011)

If you're a grown ass man, and you like this shit, something is wrong with you. You don't belong in our society. Killing yourself would be beneficial to mankind. Only people who like this shit will get mad.


----------



## Fran (Jun 27, 2011)

Fluttershy the best.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 27, 2011)

lol for some reason there is a lot of hate. Makes me... um... question


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 27, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> People over 12 who watch this shit should seriously consider if there?s something horribly wrong with their mentality.





			
				Hand Banana said:
			
		

> If you're a grown ass man, and you like this shit, something is wrong with you. You don't belong in our society. Killing yourself would be beneficial to mankind. Only people who like this shit will get mad.


[YOUTUBE]l98xWqAzJQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I'm gonna come to your house and tolerate your opinion!





tinhamodic said:


> And to let him know that Friendship is Magic!



I will destroy both of you.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Has there been a dubstep remix to the theme yet?  It obviously needs it.


Rob said:


> I will destroy both of you.


You need some friendship in your life.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> You need some friendship in your life.



It's funny, because it's Rob.

Fufufu.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 27, 2011)

We both know that you wish you could be me.


----------



## dixie (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to have a few MLPs! 

My brothers beheaded them!


----------



## firefist (Jun 27, 2011)

watchin it should be ok. its just a show.

but if you go over and call youself bronie and got nuts on every single episode, turning into a gigantic fan than you should worry about it.


----------



## Godot (Jun 27, 2011)

My Little Pony is awesome. Fuck the haters.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 27, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> If you're a grown ass man, and you like this shit, something is wrong with you. You don't belong in our society. Killing yourself would be beneficial to mankind. Only people who like this shit will get mad.


And what exactly is wrong with us? Is it that we don't fit into your personal definition of normal? Everypony likes the show for the same reasons we'd like any other show: writing, characters, animation, design etc.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 27, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> And what exactly is wrong with us? Is it that we don't fit into your personal definition of normal? *Everypony* likes the show for the same reasons we'd like any other show: writing, characters, animation, design etc.



Seems you've been watching too much of it.

I mean whut?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2011)

Jagon Fox said:


> : well its not hurtin anyone. let them have their fun.



Damn straight. Don't be hatin' on bronies or you get the horn again.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 27, 2011)

I watched it, and I owned an original My Little pony; and I don't like MLP; Friendship is Magic >.> I just don't...and _I'm_ a girl. I know some guys who like it though :/


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 27, 2011)

menstrual_flow said:


> Seems you've been watching too much of it.
> 
> I mean whut?


Oh I've been adding quotes from TV shows and movies to my vocabulary for  ages.  Everypony is just the newest addition.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 27, 2011)

I gotta admit


I do like the smell of freshly molded plastic


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2011)

What...what is this, I don't even... 

Yeah, I haven't seen the show, and I probably could never bring myself to.

I'm sorry, but no. Just no.


----------



## kazuri (Jun 27, 2011)

> If you're a grown ass man, and you like this shit, something is wrong with you. You don't belong in our society. Killing yourself would be beneficial to mankind. Only people who like this shit will get mad.



If you're a grown ass man and you care what other grown ass men watch, something is wrong with you. You don't belong in our society. Killing yourself would be beneficial to mankind. Only people like you cause bigotry and discrimination.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob said:


> We both know that you wish you could be me.


I wish I could be your fwend.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> If you're a grown ass man, and you like this shit, something is wrong with you. You don't belong in our society. Killing yourself would be beneficial to mankind. Only people who like this shit will get mad.



U mad, bro? U mad?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> U mad, bro? U mad?





Shɑnɑ said:


> I watched it, and I owned an original My Little pony; and I don't like MLP; Friendship is Magic >.> I just don't...and _I'm_ a girl. I know some guys who like it though :/




Of course you don't like it. You have horrible taste.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Has there been a dubstep remix to the theme yet?  It obviously needs it.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess it boils down to me not being bored enough to try more, and not thinking I have much to gain from ponies besides a shameful habit. Like pot.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I guess it boils down to me not being bored enough to try more, and not thinking I have much to gain from ponies besides a shameful habit. Like pot.



It's obviously not a thing like pot or I wouldn't condone it. Trust me.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 27, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What...what is this, I don't even...
> 
> Yeah, I haven't seen the show, and I probably could never bring myself to.
> 
> I'm sorry, but no. Just no.


You really need to watch a few episodes before you can really judge it. What you seem to be doing is judging it souly on the fact it is My Little Pony and nothing else.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 27, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I guess it boils down to me not being bored enough to try more, and not thinking I have much to gain from ponies besides a shameful habit. Like pot.


It's 20% cooler than pot


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 27, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> You really need to watch a few episodes before you can really judge it. What you seem to be doing is judging it souly on the fact it is My Little Pony and nothing else.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## kazuri (Jun 27, 2011)

Well u are cool for bein so manly in ur stance against it +man points for u. Now do some more cute little pictures in ur posts showin how cool u are.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJKnonQEFEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

It's true that only men like this show. These are the ugliest trannies I've ever seen:


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 27, 2011)

Guys liking MlP: FiM is news how?  It -is- better than Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt though.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 27, 2011)

> Each day, *out-of-work computer programmer Luke Allen self-medicates* by watching animated ponies have magical adventures.



Come on, Wired, I read you every month. You can do better than plagiarize Fox News. 



			
				Lauren Faust said:
			
		

> “This might be a little short-sighted on my part, but I just assumed that any adult man who didn’t have a little girl wouldn’t even give it a try,” Faust said in a phone interview. “The fact that they did and that they were open-minded and cool enough and secure in their masculinity enough to embrace it and love it and go online and talk about how much they love it — I’m kind of proud.”



Epic quote is epic. 



Psycho said:


> and i thought this was a phenomena exclusive to NF...



lol, Not by any stretch of the imagination.



impersonal said:


> Meh. Watched the first episode. Hardly made it to the end despite my best efforts.





Saufsoldat said:


> Watch moar, it only gets better.



"Applebuck Season" was the tipping point for me, though by "Bridle Gossip" I was laughing my ass off.



The World said:


> This show can suck a giant horse cock. Same with you bronies. COME AT ME BRO!



K (jokes)


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Seeing what is counted as news these day I'm not really that surprised TSC.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 27, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Seeing what is counted as news these day I'm not really that surprised TSC.



It goes in pulses you know.  We have flurries of important international events posted here.  Then some other days you might get a string of horrific rape/murder news stories, various animals in trees, or harmless fluff


----------



## Judas (Jun 27, 2011)

I never watched the show.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

This is an actual billboard for the show that's going up in LA tomorrow.Looks like The Hub, which is Hasbro's television division, is treating the show as their Spongebob. I foresee FIM becoming even more popular than it is now.


Here is a presentation at a professional business convention about how Hasbro has embraced the fanbase instead of bringing down the hammer.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## vegitabo (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought these goddamn ponies was drawn by some /b/tard....


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 27, 2011)

My Little Pony got popular with adults males? 

Some things you just don't want to know.


----------



## Cornbreesha (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow..I use to play with these things when I was a kid..Why could they been popular then


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 27, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> I thought these goddamn ponies was drawn by some /b/tard....



Well, if in fact the creator lurks 4chan, then that might actually be true . . .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> If you're a grown ass man, and you like this shit, something is wrong with you. You don't belong in our society. Killing yourself would be beneficial to mankind. Only people who like this shit will get mad.





The World said:


> This show can suck a giant horse cock. Same with you bronies. COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Talon. (Jun 27, 2011)

Dont be hating on the ponies now


----------



## Sora (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7rOnJmKB6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> My Little Pony got popular with adults males?
> 
> Some things you just don't want to know.


Yes, grown men:


----------



## Mael (Jun 27, 2011)

^That depresses me considering how one or two of those girls looks relatively cute.


----------



## Xion (Jun 27, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's like LSD without the job-losing-after-test aftermath.



Pfft...since when do mainstream drug testing centers test for LSD?


----------



## beasty (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought the My Little Pony craze was just an epic troll from internet dwellers to piss people off. I didnt know they were actually serious. I feel dirty for laughing with them.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2011)

I prefer goats.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

Mael said:


> ^That depresses me considering how one or two of those girls looks relatively cute.


You're depressed because some girls like a well-made cartoon? I'd also say that at least four of those girls are cute, and the others aren't bad.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2011)

MLPFIM is alright, but hype has gotten old. Am tired of hype, but have nothing against adults who enjoy but was really surprised at its popularity.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

It's by no means the greatest thing ever, but it is surprisingly good coming from such a wretched franchise. That combined with the great animation, memorable characters, and self aware humor are what made it so popular. The hype will die down eventually, but it's not going to stop being popular.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> It's by no means the greatest thing ever, but it is surprisingly good coming from such a wretched franchise. That combined with the great animation, memorable characters, and self aware humor are what made it so popular. The hype will die down eventually, but it's not going to stop being popular.



Do agree, would have eaten this up if younger. Needs to be more girl shows like this.


----------



## saprobe (Jun 27, 2011)

Xion said:


> Pfft...since when do mainstream drug testing centers test for LSD?


 It is true. They don't.

But shrooms are more fun, anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG I want that Rainbow Dash hoodie!


----------



## Spirit (Jun 28, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Yes, grown men:



Do you think they'll ride me if I sing "My Little Pony"?


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2011)

^

Fuck yes.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 28, 2011)

Spirit said:


> Do you think they'll ride me if I sing "My Little Pony"?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7P6ut6HPR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Jun 28, 2011)

It grows...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fans really do come in all shapes and sizes. Even I couldn't stomach the ponies and I adore many adorably sweet things. Although I have to admit the whole making cool characters into ponies thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 28, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Meh, my mind's still too stuck on mo? girls to give a crap.



Moe girls and pedophilia are not the same.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 28, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Although I have to admit the whole making cool characters into ponies thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rwp60eYuie0[/YOUTUBE]

We already do!


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually Doctor Whoof appeared in the show first, he wasn't a product of the internet.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 28, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Actually Doctor Whoof appeared in the show first, he wasn't a product of the internet.



You mean K-9????


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 28, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Actually Doctor Whoof appeared in the show first, he wasn't a product of the internet.


Indeed but this is the Matt Smith version. The bronies have decided the Doctor Whooves in the show is David Tennant's Doctor.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh dear God. This explains so much.


----------



## TSC (Jun 29, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Seeing what is counted as news these day I'm not really that surprised TSC.



what       ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 29, 2011)

The internet loves irony and bronies watch this show ironically. I had a guy make me watch an episode a few weeks back, and it's funny to watch because it's a show for little girls so why wouldn't it be. I don't know know many grown men genuinely like it.

It's a trip to watch, and the fan community is funny as hell. Some of the artwork and fan videos are hilarious.

I was personally disturbed to see that there are no horses in this ponyville land, making me suspect a kind of horrible _Logan's run_ reality where the ponies are killed when they become too old.


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 29, 2011)

reiatsuflow said:


> The internet loves irony and bronies watch this show ironically. I had a guy make me watch an episode a few weeks back, and it's funny to watch because it's a show for little girls so why wouldn't it be. I don't know know many grown men genuinely like it.


I genuinely like it. It is a decent show with great characters, good writing, catchy songs and a nice art style and animation. It has many of the things I enjoy in other animated shows plus the staff of the show interact with the fanbase.



			
				Lauren Faust said:
			
		

> I didn't create this show for little girls, I created it for little girls and their parents--- including male parents. It only stands to reason that adult animation fans without children may like it, too.
> 
> The belief that boys shouldn't be interested in girl things it the main reason there's hardly anything decent for girls in animation--- or any media for that matter. It's a backwards, sexist, outdated attitude


----------



## peachandbetty (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't seen this before. I dind't even know My Little Pony was back on TV. I remember from so long ago...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 30, 2011)

> I genuinely like it. It is a decent show with great characters, good writing, catchy songs and a nice art style and animation. It has many of the things I enjoy in other animated shows plus the staff of the show interact with the fanbase.




Don't get me wrong, it would be tons of watch to watch with a daughter. I just don't have a daughter. So.

I've enjoyed kids shows before. I loved that show Last Airbender, but I'm still surprised hearing adults like it at face value. I'm in my earlier twenties. Maybe we're looking at it from different ages ranges. And obviously rainbow dash is awesome.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 30, 2011)

reiatsuflow said:


> Don't get me wrong, it would be tons of watch to watch with a daughter. I just don't have a daughter. So.
> 
> I've enjoyed kids shows before. I loved that show Last Airbender, but I'm still surprised hearing adults like it at face value. I'm in my earlier twenties. Maybe we're looking at it from different ages ranges. And obviously rainbow dash is awesome.



I'm 20 and I love it


----------



## Stalin (Jun 30, 2011)

The last really good girls show before FIM was powerpuff girls. It isn't quite common to find on the internet adults who watch cartoons


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 30, 2011)

> I'm 20 and I love it




But you're just a pooh bear.


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2011)

Seriously guys, the first 2 episodes may suck.

However everything else following afterwards is a comedy rollercoaster. Pinkie Pie at one point was imitating Pepe LePew from Looney Tunes.

After watching the first season, I'm starting to believe that this show maybe the Looney Tunes of our generation.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 30, 2011)

What the fuck ?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 30, 2011)

Bronies would be no different than any other fanbase of a cartoon aimed a kids if they didn't infest fucking everything.

And I mean *E V E R Y T H I N G*.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 30, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Bronies would be no different than any other fanbase of a cartoon aimed a kids if they didn't infest fucking everything.
> 
> And I mean *E V E R Y T H I N G*.



Which makes them different because there's so many of them. Which in turn means that MLP is better than other cartoons, because people who watch it, love it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 1, 2011)

^or it's a fad


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 1, 2011)

reiatsuflow said:


> ^or it's a fad



Or you're just a big, mean, grumpy, mean meanie pants.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 1, 2011)

I watched the first episode, I can see why its popular. its well voice acted, the dialogue is well written, the story isn't bad, I will probably watch more when I get bored. It wasn't amazing but it was real good and it was also only 1 episode. And if its one thing I've learned never judge a show on 1 episode.. I would have never seen HxH or shakugan no shana if I had done that..


----------



## Glued (Jul 1, 2011)

Episode 3 is when it finally gets funny.


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 1, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Episode 3 is when it finally gets funny.



I disagree I'd probably say episode 5 or 6 is when it starts getting funny. Because of this thread I gave the show a shot expecting ep. 3 to be where I start enjoying the show more but 3 and 4 weren't much better then the first two.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a good laugh out of the episode where pinkie pie goes bonkers. The fun kids shows have a nutball meter that's surreal. 

The problem is I just typed the words "pinkie pie"...

Lightning may or may not strike me dead.

And now my avatar on messenger is a cartoon pony, so I have to explain that somehow.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 1, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> I disagree I'd probably say episode 5 or 6 is when it starts getting funny. Because of this thread I gave the show a shot expecting ep. 3 to be where I start enjoying the show more but 3 and 4 weren't much better then the first two.


It depends on which characters you like the most at the time.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> I say this with out trying to offend anyone. I just wish that every time I saw a furry posting a message, they didn't always have to post MLP related things.
> 
> Or even avatars and signatures. I'm not saying they can't but it's like, every time I run into a furry on a forum or whatever they have it as their avatar, sig or they are posting about it in one way or another as if it's some kind of furry show. which it isn't.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 2, 2011)

I definitely love it when they anthropomorphized them!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 2, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It depends on which characters you like the most at the time.



I guess so, since I'm not much of a fan of either Applejack or Twilight.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 2, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> I guess so, since I'm not much of a fan of either Applejack or Twilight.



SMH

Applejack >>>>>>


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 2, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> SMH
> 
> Applejack >>>>>>




Rainbow Dash > All others


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2011)

tinhamodic said:


> I definitely love it when they anthropomorphized them!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


My antivirus site has the site blocked.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 2, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> My antivirus site has the site blocked.


LOL! That's 'cause your antivirus went !


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 2, 2011)

I saw the pics and I liked them, but when I clicked on them then it blocked the site.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jul 2, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> Rainbow Dash > All others



Thumbs up for Flutter*guy*!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 2, 2011)

I like the entire group but as far as favourites go...

Rainbow Dash for awesomeness
Pinkie Pie for comedy
and Fluttershy for being adorable


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay I gotta admit, after watching a few episodes on HUB, it's not bad.


----------

